# Bock. Ibs



## Rchan63 (Apr 27, 2018)

Does anyone know where to buy some fine 5mm Boch nibs?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## mredburn (Apr 27, 2018)

Is Classic Nibs out of stock?
https://www.classicnib.com/bock-nibs/bock-nibs


----------



## Phil Dart (Apr 28, 2018)

Try Classic Nibs - they are your side of the big pond. If they don't have what you need you will be able to get them from Beaufort Ink in the UK. Shipping nibs to the US from the UK is not expensive.


----------



## Rchan63 (Apr 28, 2018)

Classic is out of stock


----------



## law_kid (Jul 5, 2018)

Turner's Warehouse appears to have 5mm Bock nibs. Doesn't specify Medium or Fine; however, might be worth a call.   

https://turnerswarehouse.com/collections/spare-parts/products/back-fountain-pen-nib


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 5, 2018)

How many do you need, Richard? Shoot me an email or PM :biggrin:


(I see now that this was an old post, if you are still having trouble sourcing a Bock #5 let me know.)


----------

